# For Those of Us Without 6.3.....



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

I wanted to set up a place for those of us that the Tivo/DirecTv gods have not shined upon, to hang out and support one another. Tell us your story, stand together, and maybe one day, we will be able to share in the spoils of 6.3a....  


Are there any of us left? This is why I don't play the lottery.

I am in NJ and have an unhacked tivo. I cannot tell if I even have the slices.

Fios..... HURRY THE HELL UP!


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Neither of my two units that I bought the first month they were out have updated yet either. <sigh>


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

My unit has not yet been updated....23xxx. D* hates me.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought it was because I have a relativly new tivo. Keep us updated as to when you get the update.


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

I have one of the orginal units, no love for me


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Still among the unloved


----------



## wgeclipse (May 30, 2003)

Neither of my two have received the update, but I do have the message. Zip 78.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I have one new one and one old one. No love yet


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Has anyone *really* gotten the straight story on what the upgrade is tied to? People keep posting zip codes, but I thought that the 'final' (?) deal was that it was hooked to access card numbers.

In any case, my two units, one purchased way back in the begining from VE, and one about 9 months later, both with the cards they came with, have not been upgraded as of last night.


----------



## wbrault (Sep 29, 2006)

nothing here yet either. i just bought mine a few months ago.. maybe 5

i dont think zip codes matter but im in northeast pa, 18252


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

I received the teaser mesaage about a week ago....


.....but still no 6.3 update.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

No joy here. 30005 zip. I wondered if subscribing to the HD package made any difference. I do not subscribe.


----------



## ed413 (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been forcing 3 calls a day since hearing about 6.3
one after 7AM, then one after 12PM, then one after 
7PM
Wish I knew when they feed the beast!

Sure would have liked the update before the new season started!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

so far, I'm the big fat winner of this thread...3 units (one original release) and no love on any of them...I'm hoping I get the update on all 3 today since we're after the deadline... 

I admit I have not checked the forum in a while, so I don't know if the oct 4 deadline has been changed...


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Checked an hour ago. Nothing yet on my 13 month old unit.


----------



## JimL (Aug 18, 2003)

Nothing - 15901


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everyone.

uhh, my name is Dennis, and I haven't recieved the update.

I went 687 days without a call and I plugged the phone line in to make a call and get an upgrade. I haven't recieved it after 2 tries.

I'm glad you are here to support me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mx6bfast said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> uhh, my name is Dennis, and I haven't recieved the update.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis!


----------



## ed413 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anubys said:


> so I don't know if the oct 4 deadline has been changed...


October 19th now  :down:


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Nothing!! 60452


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

04901 - nada... all of the goodwill that DirecTV earned by releasing the 6.3 update in the first place is slowly ebbing away (at least for me).


----------



## RoyGBiv (Apr 26, 2004)

Nothing here in RI either. My unit was the first one Tweeter got in stock in RI, so it is one of the first. I got the message last week and have been forcing a call every morning assuming the satellite sends the update overnight. Nothing so far.

SMK


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

I have one of the originals also. Bought it when they first came out. And no love.

Wonder how many were sold or in use. Also curious how many here on the forum have this unit. We could very well be a very small part of the user base. Maybe 5%???

Mike


----------



## twaller (Apr 20, 2005)

48872 - No Update. Got mine in Oct of 2004. Got the message last week. Sounds more and more like OCt. 19th.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

dagap said:


> No joy here. 30005 zip. I wondered if subscribing to the HD package made any difference. I do not subscribe.


Nope...I subscribe....and nothing at all for me yet.


----------



## Big Daddy P (Jul 21, 2004)

I Recently got a new/refurb 10-250 from D* because the one I had continually failed at calling out.

I hooked it up to the phone line when I got it, and it stayed on the phone call downloading for an hour at least. When it finished it said pending restart. I did so, saw the installing new Tivo software screen and was pyched for 6.3. 

After it finished the software version was 3.1.5F only! I did get logos...is 3.1 supposed to have logos?

Every call I've made since results in only the dreaded "succeeded" message.

Don't know what happened, and don't care. Just authorize the damn 6.3a already will you D*? What a ridiculous upgrade system they have!

I'm getting more PO'd every day! Silly, huh?...NOT!


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

Nothing here for me either. I'm forcing about two calls per day, and really beginning to just lose interest.

It will get here when it gets here. Nothing I'm doing seems to be making any difference.

Mike


----------



## ericlovestivo (Sep 25, 2001)

So who else wishes there was a "Make Daily Call" button on the front of the box?!

2 HR10's and nothing here in MD.


----------



## Freightdog (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I don't have it but I did get it..

Two HR10's, one older, one newer. Newer one got the update the first day! I think, wow, won the lottery. Update runs, then unit won't boot. 'Must be the hard drive'.
To Directv's credit, they did send out a replacement next day. Both the replacement and my older unit still sitting at 3.1... 

Now, I can't pickup the remote without the kids accusing me of trying another dial out.....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

to officially (note to those people looking for official notification) announce if on the mail then NOT give it to me within a week is unconscionable. I would have prefered no notification and then a surprise. 

Does anyone know if someone who got the update weeks ago also got this new notification? I'm wondering if they only sent to people who didnt get it or just every person got the mail? 

and unless i missed the post...i dont think our 'official' source has said anything about oct 4 has he?


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

I feel better knowing that it is not just me. 

I just want everyone to know that you are all special in my eyes. 

We don't need no stinkin update!!!
(that is just something we have to say to make us feel better.. I know)


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

No 6.3 for me either, my brother lives 2 blocks away and he has it so it not zip code roll-out


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

As the wonderful thread started by SirWhinealot states, I'm still waiting.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Joe, you are our chairman! Godspeed to you my friend. If you get it, we shall all follow


----------



## tellis100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I've made daily calls everyday since Sept 27. Nothing. I did get a long download and update last night at 12:30AM. Still nothing. ZIP 278**


----------



## killerdc (Jan 21, 2005)

When people started getting it, I was forcing a call every day but have since lost interest and typically do it once or twice a week. I just ordered a new HR20 so its not even that big of a deal other than I would like to get the update.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ed413 said:


> October 19th now  :down:


well...I cruised the forum this morning...that was just something one CSR said...I trust that about as much as I trust a mosquito not to bite me!


----------



## SkyviewGuru (Oct 2, 2006)

I was told the 6.3a upgrade would hit most receivers by October 4, and the rest by October 19.

No love here yet.


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm still waiting as well. I'm one of the $1000 buyers.


----------



## bradfjoh (Oct 19, 2005)

tellis100 said:


> I've made daily calls everyday since Sept 27. Nothing. I did get a long download and update last night at 12:30AM. Still nothing. ZIP 278**


Same here... very long download around 10:30 PST - I was actually hopeful for a minute there before I flipped "succeeded" the bird.


----------



## jlmza2350 (Nov 16, 2004)

I have two HR 10's and recieved the the upgrade notices last week on both.

No 6.3 upgrade on either.

Forced daily calls once or twice a day.


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

Big Daddy P said:


> When it finished it said pending restart. I did so, saw the installing new Tivo software screen and was pyched for 6.3.
> 
> After it finished the software version was 3.1.5F only!


That happened to me too.


----------



## CrashX (Jul 11, 2002)

TWO friends got it yesterday (the 4th). I did not.

So this very well be true. Looks like it's the 19th for me.  And I am a first month owner.


----------



## y2khardtop (Jul 31, 2004)

another long time user, had it since the beginning. With TONS of cartoons for my young kids, I've been absolutely dyeing for folders since my non-hd unit got 6.2 last year. I can't find anything, as my now-playing list is about 12 pages long!

Especially now that I put a 750gig HD in, I really need it, as I'm taping all kinds of HD movies!

Bring it to me PLEASE 28001

***btw, I too am forcing calls 3-4 times a day. Wish I knew how to hack it in!


----------



## aeisner007 (Aug 21, 2004)

I am not a regular on these forums, so forgive me if this message is inappropriate....over a week ago I got a message to connect my phone line (it was connected) so I can receive the update.......still no update.........


----------



## LionsAholic (Jul 14, 2006)

killerdc said:


> When people started getting it, I was forcing a call every day but have since lost interest and typically do it once or twice a week. I just ordered a new HR20 so its not even that big of a deal other than I would like to get the update.


Maybe that's D*'s master plan. Force everyone to use their own DVR. Give the Tivo faithful the speed and folders we've been clamoring for, but make it buggy with DD audio drop outs on OTA so we get frustrated enough to switch to the HR20. 
No upgrade for me yet.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Big Daddy P said:


> I hooked it up to the phone line when I got it, and it stayed on the phone call downloading for an hour at least. When it finished it said pending restart. I did so, saw the installing new Tivo software screen and was pyched for 6.3.
> 
> After it finished the software version was 3.1.5F only! I did get logos...is 3.1 supposed to have logos?


Ouch that's just cruel 

No update here.....


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

I was anxiously waiting until yesterday when I pulled my telephone input.

My logic was (after reading about all the sound issues) as follows:
1) On a scale of 1 to 10 I would rate it currently at a 8 (only problem is time it takes to setup new season passes or change priorities and lack of native pass through). If 6.3.a works it goes to a 9 (still no native pass through).
2) If I have significant sound issues (50% of those taking the polls are complaining) the functionality would drop to a 2.
3) Would you take a 50:50 bet where you could lose "6" (difference between 8 and 2) but only stand to gain "1" (difference between 8 and 9)?

Any thoughts?


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

No love.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

0 for 3 very annoying.


----------



## Arkie (Feb 28, 2004)

count me with the 'loser' crowd......


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

Got the message on the 9/27 and still no update with calling in 3 times a day
P.S. am in upstate NY


----------



## Jason T (Dec 21, 2001)

My TiVo had 3xx days without a call (vonage). Messed with a few computers and finally got Serial -> PPP working. Now have my computer in my living room and I "dial out" a couple of times a day. Got the update "mail", but no 6.3 for me. Damn you DirecTV!! ::shaking my fist in the air::


----------



## bustergonad (Jul 15, 2001)

Nothing here for me either. Forced a call last night and got a fairly long download but when all was said and done, no update.

Roy 339xx


----------



## rlp (Aug 5, 2006)

still............NADA!!!!


----------



## trehutch (Jan 24, 2004)

I make my calls 1st thing in the am and the last thing before I hit the hay, Nothing!!! curse you directv lottery 

Zip 97006


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Three units. No updates. One forced call per day on the main unit. Occasional forced call on the other units when I happen to be using them.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

Had to change the local dial-in number this morning... we'll see what's waiting when I get home...


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

I had the same hope. It said that my dial in number was no longer valid. I thought maybe the old number wasn't letting me update. New number, no new update. :-(


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

I make about three calls a day...it is driving me crazy...I call first thing in the morning, as soon as I get home from work, and in the evening when we sit down to watch TV...my wife thinks I am crazy, and my kids say, "Dad's making another call on the Tivo, again!"


----------



## AZJimbo (Feb 10, 2003)

Nada


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Bodie said:


> Had to change the local dial-in number this morning... we'll see what's waiting when I get home...


Weird, I also had to change my number late last night. I forced a call last night and it took a little longer than normal and I had a message stating that I had to change my local dial in number.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why all the sudden change in dial up numbers? And why did only one of 2 units get the notification? Is the other number not good enough for both machines?


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I still haven't received it, and I assumed it's because D* found out that I ordered FIOS-TV... So I'm on the blacklist now.

-h


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

Well as of two days ago when I unplugged the phone line, I hadn't gotten 6.3a.

And I don't think I will plug it back in until I have a better feel for the audio dropouts problem. As much as I want folders and faster menus, I don't want to put up with regular audio dropouts.


----------



## mwinn (Oct 15, 2001)

Hello All,

I still don't have 6.3, but I am done to 8 forced calls a day.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

I actually haven't had much time since seeing the update notice to check (after the first couple of days of checking every time I turned on the TV, of course) so I thought I'd heard an audio issue on one recording and got excited thinking I may have the update and its causing audio issues, but alas, I still have 3.X.f

While I'm thinking of it, I should check the SA Tivo to see if it needs anew number too...


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I have 2. The newer one has updated; the older one hasn't.


----------



## jpsawyer (Dec 12, 2005)

newsposter said:


> and unless i missed the post...i dont think our 'official' source has said anything about oct 4 has he?


D* is saying officially now that "some people" would start getting the update on Sept 26 or so, and that the rest will get it Oct 19.

I spoke to Advance Tech Support yesterday and that is all they could tell me. She could not confirm that people we're still getting it day by day until the 19th.

I know two other people in Chicago who got the upgrade message weeks ago, and received the update the next day.

I received the upgrade message as well, but no joy.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Nothing on my unhacked box. I am getting another box today that I bought from a forum member, I will be both mildly amused and pissed if it gets the update first.


----------



## kcn823 (Feb 13, 2004)

Still no update for me either, 11520.


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

been forcing calls a couple of times a day but still nothing here in 191**


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

Nothing but frustration with 3 forced calls a day! 410**


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

mwinn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I still don't have 6.3, but I am done to 8 forced calls a day.


Down to 8 forced calls a day 

how many are you down from?


----------



## smith13 (Apr 29, 2004)

48036 zip code and still waiting


----------



## edpowers (Dec 28, 2001)

LionsAholic said:


> Maybe that's D*'s master plan. Force everyone to use their own DVR. Give the Tivo faithful the speed and folders we've been clamoring for, but make it buggy with DD audio drop outs on OTA so we get frustrated enough to switch to the HR20.
> No upgrade for me yet.


I'm not so sure about that. I'm getting the triple whammy. Neither of my two HR10s have gotten the update (1 was a $1000, other was $500). AND, I ordered a new HR20. Install guy never showed up in the 5 hour window, no call, nothing. I call install, they say he was sick. Set up install appointment #2 (for a week later). Install guy never showed up in a 5 hour window, no call, nothing. I call install, they say he was sick. I think I'm beginning to see a pattern. When I call, they tell me that I'm one of their best customers .. on their A-List. If this is the A-list, I'd hate to see how the B-listers are treated!

In my mind, the smartest thing Directv ever did was get an exclusive contract for NFL Sunday Ticket. I'm officially being held hostage.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

got the message with everyone else, force a call every day, nothing yet, 94040


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Assuming the upgrades *are* hooked to the card numbers, and it's a little late (maybe) for this, but someone in D* could make a mint from taking a bunch of access cards that are on the 'upgrade now' list and selling them to us desperate folks.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Forcing 8 calls a day does not make you a bad person!


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

For all of the new members of this support group, please let us know when you get do get the update, so we can turn on you and say bad things...


----------



## hpfeifer (Feb 21, 2002)

Per customer support reply e-mail to my question on the software release slip. I had received the 10/4 message in the DVR message folder. Must have missed the obvious HR20-700 release information note in the message. Just to waste my time anybody have the original message left to tell me what it actually stated?
......

Thanks for asking about software upgrade. The receiver model which was scheduled for upgrade on 10/4/2006 is DIRECTV HR20-700. When I reviewed your account, I found that you have an HR10-250 receiver. Some HR10-250 receivers got its upgrade on September 26, 2006, and most of the receivers will be upgraded on October 19, 2006. This will occur approximately at 2 AM local time (after TiVo daily call). 

I'm sorry for any delay in upgrading your DIRECTV System. If you have additional questions, please call 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance. 

Sincerely,


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

rcbray said:


> I was anxiously waiting until yesterday when I pulled my telephone input.
> 
> My logic was (after reading about all the sound issues) as follows:
> 1) On a scale of 1 to 10 I would rate it currently at a 8 (only problem is time it takes to setup new season passes or change priorities and lack of native pass through). If 6.3.a works it goes to a 9 (still no native pass through).
> ...


I had 6.3 (don't hate me!) and the folders and speed were nice, but the audio dropouts on DD were very frustrating. When that unit had a hardware failure, the replacement has 3.1.5f. My phone line is unplugged. No DD audio dropouts since I got the unit. My thoughts are "I like reliable audio more than folders and speed."

[ducks and runs out of room]


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

jelly_bean said:


> Forcing 8 calls a day does not make you a bad person!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsessive-compulsive_disorder


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

Still 3.1.5folderless


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Question? When I dial in, I get bad modem connection or can't make a connection. Everything is ok with phone line.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Keep trying Finaldiet. I had to make several attempts today.. Maybe an issue on their end


----------



## gpejsa (Jan 27, 2002)

Count me in the group w/o the upgrade....Zip = 20646; state of oblivion..i mean Maryland. 

Xblive Tag= Huskerfan


----------



## 8297537 (Jun 4, 2005)

*No love in 207*** as of this morning but it shouldn't be much longer now because I've developed a few *'forced call rituals'* in my quest for *6.3a*:


On weekdays, I make 2 calls per day. The 1st call before 8AM, the 2nd call after 10PM.
On Tuesdays and Fridays, I follow the 2nd call with a 3rd call **IF** (and only if) the 2nd calls data download lasts for more than 43 seconds. 
On Saturdays I add a 3rd call between 2:45 and 1:15 PM.
On Sundays I use a *'modified, two call, weekday schedule'* where I reboot the machine at 6PM. 

I am fairly certain that this highly refined routine will result in a Pending Restart within the next week or so...In any event, I won't be changing my socks (or underwear) until I get Folders.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

Early adopter here (even have my certificate from Value Electronics to prove it!) got the e-mail message Wednesday September 28th and still nothing! Zip-11756


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

One of the earlier HR10-250's here ... Still no 6.3a .... I check and force the call daily ... D* is on my "list" after this latest fiasco... The unit is horribly slow. I get weekly "Welcome - Powering Up" problems. Often get pixellation even though I have a solid 94 signal strength.

After 11 years with D* (and with the impending "LEASE" of the HR20-250), Cable is looking better all the time. The monthly cost would be the same at this point.

D* just treats old-time and existing customers like crap ... When's the last time we even got a free PPV movie couple? They take take take take take. Sounds like Cable took over D*.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

You got an EMAIL ??? I sure didn't ....



dturturro said:


> Early adopter here (even have my certificate from Value Electronics to prove it!) got the e-mail message Wednesday September 28th and still nothing! Zip-11756


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

On the receiver, not a PC baced message.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

jelly_bean said:


> I wanted to set up a place for those of us that the Tivo/DirecTv gods have not shined upon, to hang out and support one another. Tell us your story, stand together, and maybe one day, we will be able to share in the spoils of 6.3a....
> 
> Are there any of us left? This is why I don't play the lottery.
> 
> ...


Are you reading any of the threads regarding problems specifically with the aiduo droputs? Why would you want 6.3 right now? You want folders and faster guide over 10 second audio dropouts?


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

Nothing for either of my units in 305XX.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

like I said before, I have 3 units and none have received the update...but I gave up on forcing the daily call... 

I force a call when I'm watching something and think about it (you can change menus and the call will continue)...otherwise, it will happen when it happens... 

I'm anxious about one unit in particular because I've had to do a C&D twice on it...so I'm hoping the new upgrade will fix it (and give me back my logos!)...


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

EMoMoney said:


> Are you reading any of the threads regarding problems specifically with the aiduo droputs? Why would you want 6.3 right now? You want folders and faster guide over 10 second audio dropouts?


60452-No update. Wonder why they didn't have folders on HR10 when my R-10 has them.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Has there been any announcement as to when the rollout will be completed? Don't want to worry until the deadline passes.


----------



## charlie_eberly (May 11, 2006)

3 HR10-250's here. Not a single one has updated yet. I try and force one call a day on each of them but have grown bored. At his point I'll think I'll just wait for it the natural way. While I want folders and faster guide/menu speed I suspect after this much anticipation it will be very anti-climatic.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I have 2 HR10-250s (One was in the first batch to come out, the $1000 batch, not from VE, but from CC, and one was $500), and both have gotten the on-screen message, 2 days apart, but no 6.3/6.3a on either.  
As I said before in another thread--every time I call D* they thank me for being an A-number one customer (probably because I have my bill auto-deducted from my checking account, so my payment is never late!  ) and so I should get the upgrade first, right??? Or last --after they work the bugs out???  
Zip code 46250 -- and our local cable SUCKS so we have LOTS of D* around here. I just wonder if some of my neighbors have gotten the upgrade. 
p.s. and I am as OCD (Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder) as they come...I was forcing 10, 20, 30, up to 50 calls a day...but I am trying to just let it go and happen naturally. It's hard, but I am taking it one day at a time.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Regina said:


> I have 2 HR10-250s (One was in the first batch to come out, the $1000 batch, not from VE, but from CC, and one was $500), and both have gotten the on-screen message, 2 days apart, but no 6.3/6.3a on either.
> As I said before in another thread--every time I call D* they thank me for being an A-number one customer (probably because I have my bill auto-deducted from my checking account, so my payment is never late!  ) and so I should get the upgrade first, right??? Or last --after they work the bugs out???
> Zip code 46250 -- and our local cable SUCKS so we have LOTS of D* around here. I just wonder if some of my neighbors have gotten the upgrade.
> p.s. and I am as OCD (Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder) as they come...I was forcing 10, 20, 30, up to 50 calls a day...but I am trying to just let it go and happen naturally. It's hard, but I am taking it one day at a time.


Just let it happen on it's own. I did that and I have the update on one of my 2 HR10-250's.


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm 0 for 1 and wondering if it's worth it to keep forcing daily calls and being disappointed when I don't get the upgrade.

*Filth! Flarn! Flith!*


----------



## webini (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm in Maine 04086 and no sign of 6.3a except for the message a week ago. Mine is from the second VE batch.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

charlie_eberly said:


> While I want folders and faster guide/menu speed I suspect after this much anticipation it will be very anti-climatic.


Especially when you have the audio dropouts like everybody else.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

annenoe said:


> Has there been any announcement as to when the rollout will be completed? Don't want to worry until the deadline passes.


I believe I read in another thread that is supposed to be complete 10-14-06. Of course I am sitting here waiting also. I am doing manual calls at 2-3 times an evening. 

T


----------



## Aaron3001 (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm in So. California and my zip is 93063. I've had my box since Jan. no update yet..though i got the email about the update soon last week dated the 27th.


----------



## donrb (Oct 4, 2006)

46XXX. Still nothing!!!

Why?! WHY!? Why?!


----------



## swroberts (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi, My name is Steve... And I'm a Forced Call Abuser. I don't even use the TIVO any more I just force calls and hope I don't see succeeded. 

I WILL GET THAT WHITE WHALE....


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Hm. I'm confused by conflicting stories (not the first time on TC!  ). If we don't have 6.3a *now*, it being 10/5, (1) are we screwed until 10/14, or (2) is the rollout still taking place over the next 13 days? 

*Please* say it's still continuing....


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

I called D*TV yesterday to complain about the fact that I received the 6.3 update message a about week ago and never received any update. The D*TV rep just apologized and said I should have it by 10/19/06, and if I didn't get it by then to call D*TV (although I'm not sure why since apparently they can't force it down to induvidual HR10-250's since I asked if they could do this with mine NOW and she said no).


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Still don't have it here...

I force a call or 2 every day, in hopes of just seeing it before I suspend my account while I try out FIOS-TV.

I'm forcing a call now in fact... Wait, what's this? Loading Data...1%, 4 min. That looks different. Maybe, just maybe?!?!

-h


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

um.... now its way past 4 minutes and it still says "Loading data. 1%, 4 min"

I think it's hosed.

-h


----------



## mle_ii (Jun 21, 2005)

gpejsa said:


> Count me in the group w/o the upgrade....Zip = 20646; state of oblivion..i mean Maryland.
> 
> Xblive Tag= Huskerfan


Hey is this the same Huskerfan on Xbox Live that kept kicking my butt on Moto GP?

Oh and to keep this thread on topic, no 6.3 upgrade, no love.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Still no 6.3a for me either. I swear my HR10 has been acting strangely over the last few weeks though. It seems even slower than normal.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Still nothing here. A good question was raised though, are they still rolling it out until the 14th


----------



## gpejsa (Jan 27, 2002)

mle_ii said:


> Hey is this the same Huskerfan on Xbox Live that kept kicking my butt on Moto GP?
> 
> Oh and to keep this thread on topic, no 6.3 upgrade, no love.


I wish it was me....Moto GP is not one of the games I'm good at....I've been getting killed in COD2 by Skittles and Burk of late.

As a 6.3a update, I STILL don't have it 

XBLive Huskerfan


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

kbohip said:


> Still no 6.3a for me either. I swear my HR10 has been acting strangely over the last few weeks though. It seems even slower than normal.


MY wife and I have noticed this about our unit too.


----------



## dshmel (Sep 4, 2006)

kbohip said:


> Still no 6.3a for me either. I swear my HR10 has been acting strangely over the last few weeks though. It seems even slower than normal.


Mine has been acting slower than usual as well. It seems to be more sluggish to return to the guide after picking a program to record.


----------



## Falk25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Early adopter of the receiver...paid a cool grand for it....still no 6.3/6.3a upgrade

Blech.................


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

harley3k said:


> um.... now its way past 4 minutes and it still says "Loading data. 1%, 4 min"
> 
> I think it's hosed.
> 
> -h


Mine did this as well last night. I thought for sure I would get the famous "pending restart" after about 10 minutes it jumped to 92% anxiety was building inside all my shows were done recording had time to do a restart then Wham! Succeeded. Air just went out of my sail. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mwinn (Oct 15, 2001)

I am up to 10 forced calls a day. I think I have a probelm.


----------



## jluzbet (Apr 20, 2004)

Add me to the list of no ... 331XX
funny part is that I got this new 400 Gig HD with the 6.3a already on it and I have not changed the drive waiting for teh original 250 to get it... :up:


----------



## durl (Dec 1, 2005)

I sit alone in the room. I've attempted before and I ponder whether I should attempt once again. "You did it yesterday," I say to myself perhaps trying to avoid getting my hopes up only to have the wave of disappointment wash over me again. I can't resist. I push the button. "Preparing to call." "Dialing." "Downloading." I stare at the screen as if my gaze will somehow force an update. I watch and hope, nervously awaiting the outcome. Then, "Successful" appears on the screen but I feel as if the call has been anything but successful.

Thanks for indulging me. No update yet. I bought my box in December 2005, have the HD package and I'm a D* "A-list" customer but I'm still waiting. ZIP 370xx in TN.


----------



## Ed Dixon (Feb 22, 2001)

Only change here is that the 9/27 message about a coming 6.3 update has disappeared on it's own. Somehow I don't think that is good...

Ed


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Ed... while I'd love to blame something more nefarious, I think this is nothing to get too worked up about. Until it is 10/19 and we don't have it, there's nothign to indicate that this is anything other than the original roll-out plan delayed by 2 weeks to allow for the 6.3->6.3a patch. There is, however, a conspiracy theory thread for those who believe otherwise.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

The 6.3 update message from 9/27 has gone away and still no update , what does this mean ??


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

8297537 said:


> *No love in 207*** as of this morning but it shouldn't be much longer now because I've developed a few *'forced call rituals'* in my quest for *6.3a*:
> 
> 
> On weekdays, I make 2 calls per day. The 1st call before 8AM, the 2nd call after 10PM.
> ...


I bet this routine gets you 6.3a by October 19th


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

I've unplugged until the 19th


----------



## Ed Dixon (Feb 22, 2001)

JoeSchueller said:


> Ed... while I'd love to blame something more nefarious, I think this is nothing to get too worked up about. Until it is 10/19 and we don't have it, there's nothign to indicate that this is anything other than the original roll-out plan delayed by 2 weeks to allow for the 6.3->6.3a patch. There is, however, a conspiracy theory thread for those who believe otherwise.


Just curous as to what happened to the update message. No one here deleted it and the past list of unable to call messages are still present.

If DTV were having a problem, then removing the message might be something they would consider.

This subject has seen a lot of dates come and go. Most are meaningless. It seems clear they are updating units, but also clear it;s a slow process not without problems (6.3 to 6.3a in a few days).

Ed


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what's the deal with 'setting time' during the call? i never saw that before recent weeks

i still have recordings not starting right so it's not working


----------



## gruxx (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought it was because I had signed up for superfan when I got the free hr10 over the summer. That until football was over, I'd never get 6.3 authorized.

I'm also thinking that the 9/27 message was deleted as part of "housekeeping" during one of the many daily calls that I have made over the last MONTH.

and I still force daily calls in the evening as soon as I get home. (I don't have time in the AM to see if the overnight download was good.)


----------



## rlp (Aug 5, 2006)

STILL WAITING, more impatiently now than ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are still updating units? No one has seemed to get it as of late....


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I read over at www.dbstalk.com that D* is aware of the audio dropout issue. Nothing was mentioned about halting the updates, but they could be holding back for now.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

chris_h said:


> I had 6.3 (don't hate me!) and the folders and speed were nice, but the audio dropouts on DD were very frustrating. When that unit had a hardware failure, the replacement has 3.1.5f. My phone line is unplugged. No DD audio dropouts since I got the unit. My thoughts are "I like reliable audio more than folders and speed."
> 
> [ducks and runs out of room]


Same here. I had one that updated to 6.3a and the unit had audio and video problems. It then went into the reboot mode. it would not stay on more than 10 minutes without rebooting. ( I missed HD Football last weekend ). My replacement came today with 3.1 and I have unplugged the phone line. The new unit is doing just as my other one did BEFORE the 6.3a upgrade. It's recording shows I can actually watch now.


----------



## HalfFull (Apr 16, 2004)

No update....

Think I will change nick to "HalfEmpty".


----------



## jhays (Apr 25, 2004)

Still 3.1.5f.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

No updates here in the Heartland - 46077.

I am getting the vibe though that we may be better off waiting for a hypothetical 6.3b based on the problems some are having.


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

no updates zip 95124 here. Got the 9/27 "update is on the way" message.


----------



## jbwgolfer (Oct 24, 2002)

I have 3 HR10s, and got 6.3a a couple of days ago on the two newer ones, but not on the oldest one. 

Go figure.

PS I noticed the audio dropouts on last night's Dodger playoff game on Fox OTA here in LA. I was watching live, so I switched to ch 89 and the dropouts stopped.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

all i know is a few more weeks and i'm gonna run out of time to respond to all these 'where is my 6 3 threads?"


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

Still no update in Sacramento 95831 - I gave up and stopped the daily calls, It will happen when it happens.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

harley3k said:


> um.... now its way past 4 minutes and it still says "Loading data. 1%, 4 min"
> 
> I think it's hosed.
> 
> -h


I had something like this happen about 3 weeks ago and I jumping up and down and in the end to be let down.

T

Still waiting......Although debating about unplugging since I have seen so many issues reported from other users.


----------



## gaubster2 (Jan 4, 2004)

I would count yourself lucky to not have the update yet until the bugs get resolved. I finally received my update today (986xx) and so far, so good....version 6.3a. I haven't had a chance to see if there are any dropouts on the HD programming that I recorded tonight, but I did notice that my season pass to The Price is Right recorded twice today? I thought maybe the recording got cut off and restarted (I think that's been one of the 6.3 problems). But the entire hour is there, just twice?

Oh, and I do NOT have folders. The guide is quick though! And reordering season passes only takes moments, not hours.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

folders is an option you need to set. Go to list and hit enter (bottom right on remote) to set groups. Also need to re-set audio to dolby digital if you have theater system and re-do favorite channels and channels I receive.


----------



## OmarG (May 11, 2004)

You guys helped me decide. I've been unplugged for 400+ days (I connect via PPP) and was going to dial in because I'm about to do a big computer upgrade and didn't want to go through the hassle of setting up PPP all over again. I figured I might get lucky and grab 6.3 if it's waiting for me.

But I think I can wait a few more weeks and see if there's a 6.3b. Everything records fine right now, no audio dropouts, and I can always take it to a friend's house if my PPP gets FUBAR'd in the upgrade.

Audio drops may be workable, but the stories about spontaneous reboots and having to get a replacement unit are scaring me into staying unplugged for the time being. I have 6.x on a standard TiVo box and the faster menus and folders don't seem worth that kind of risk.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

gaubster2 said:


> I would count yourself lucky to not have the update yet until the bugs get resolved.


Well...that may be true for some, but Im dying for the increased guide speed....and I dont make use of the DD sound, so issues with that wont bother me. And I've been having audio dropouts lately with 3.1, so I'm not entirely convinced its a 6.3 problem. I just wish D* would get this thing out a little faster than they have been.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

newsposter said:


> what's the deal with 'setting time' during the call? i never saw that before recent weeks
> 
> i still have recordings not starting right so it's not working


Mines' always done the setting time thing since day 1. BTW, no 6.3a yet for me either.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

tase2 said:


> I read over at www.dbstalk.com that D* is aware of the audio dropout issue. Nothing was mentioned about halting the updates, but they could be holding back for now.


This announcement by Earl is the best news I have had all week. I'm not having a problem with my 6.3a (manual install) box, but I was making myself nuts calling every 6-12 hours to get it on my unhacked box. I guess now I will wait until 6.3b (just guessing) shows up in MFS on my hacked unit.

Or I'll just keep calling as before; it's practically my only hobby and it is a pretty darn cheap one.


----------



## gaubster2 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks! I've done this and I feel like an idiot for not figuring it our sooner! :0


----------



## wbrault (Sep 29, 2006)

as this is nothing new. i called directv and they said it will be rolling out until the 19th of Oct and she said that if I do not get it by then to call back and they will do whatever.


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

No update here in Southwest Florida either. Something tells me that we're going to be starting this thread all over again after 10/19 when none of us gets our update by that "magic" date. By then it will be 11/04, and when 11/04 comes and go, it'll be 11/19. Wait a tick, I'm seeing a pattern there. Maybe this should be a sticky thread.


----------



## pintnight (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the 6.3a update as well. 760xx.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

My HR10-250, one of the first built back in 2004, is still awaiting its 6.3a upgrade as well.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

pintnight said:


> I'm still waiting for the 6.3a update as well. 760xx.


Me too 191xx


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Why has god and D* forsaken us? Still waiting..


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

kkluba said:


> Why has god and D* forsaken us? Still waiting..


I sort of doubt that God has anything to do with it


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

Does anybody think that updates will occur over the weekend, or will they be on hiatus until the work week?


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

With our luck, it will be on hiatus indefinitely.


----------



## firmie (Jan 7, 2005)

Nothing here in South Elgin, IL


----------



## roup1 (Mar 24, 2002)

still waiting 92627


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

Have made daily call to all the # listed in my area in hopes one of them would give me " Pending Restart " but no joy here in 12440 .


----------



## TXTIGHTEND (Sep 29, 2006)

Denied in 75252. I feel like the last one picked on field day in gym class 

*early adopter - owned HDTIVO - $1200

Maybe they are just updating their leased models first....


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

I have one old one, and one a couple of months old. Neither has updated yet...BUT (drumroll) something odd happened when I forced a call on Friday on the old guy:

The first call, the call itself was only a few seconds long. But loading the data took a couple of minutes. I then surmised, "maybe this means something!" So I immediately forced another call. This time, the download took a minute or so. But one of the descriptive messages during the data load was "downloading messages."

I thought, "aha!" As soon as the uploading was complete, I looked for a message. But there WAS no message! 

However, I noted with curiousity that my next scheduled call time changed to EXACTLY 12:00 AM, Sunday, October 8. I have never had a scheduled call at EXACTLY 12:00 AM, and this again changed the previously scheduled call by only a few hours. I don't remember the exact time, but it was some oddball time like 8:37 PM on Saturday, October 7.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I'll bet DirecTV has a present for me first thing on Sunday morning!


----------



## Follow Who? (Jan 3, 2005)

Is it me or does it seem to take just a bit longer for the guide to populate each time I hit the button now that 6.3 is lurking out there but not in my house yet?????????


----------



## jspencer (Dec 23, 2001)

No love here in Orlando


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone gotten the update this weekend? Still nothing for me.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Nothing in 60452. Occassionally I get " modem handshake failed" and other times the calls have succeeded.


----------



## alwayscool (May 10, 2005)

I installed 6.3a the other day and hate it. Yea folders and speed are nice, but it is too buggy for me.

Be grateful you guys don't have it yet because, in my opinion, IT S**KS  

This is really wierd. I installed InstantCake and PTVnet on my brand new just out of the box HR10-250 last night (early this morning) and checked my SWSYSTEM directory and I have the 6.3 slice not the 6.3a slice like my other HR10-250 had. Or did my InstantCake CD have 6.3 on it and installed it? Go figure! is D* sending out the 6.3 instead of 6.3a now? Hmmmmmm... Anyway I don't like 6.3a anyways and I'm going to re-InstantCake that box back to 3.1.5f anyways.


----------



## MoInSTL (Jan 25, 2006)

Follow Who? said:


> Is it me or does it seem to take just a bit longer for the guide to populate each time I hit the button now that 6.3 is lurking out there but not in my house yet?????????


I have no idea, but as soon as I read your post it occurred to me that the guide has been a little slower to populate on the right side. Enough that I noticed yesterday and shrugged it off. I use the guide, not the grid.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I have 2 HD Tivo's, one from the first week they were out, one from about a year ago. Neither have 6.3, 6.3a, or the slices downloaded to them.

While I could get 6.3a and install myself, since I got the Series 3 HD Tivo, I almost never use the HD Tivo any more. Only for HBO and SHO HD, and a couple season passes I didn't move over to my regular DirecTivo.

As soon as I get the replacement 750GB hard drive (the first one was bad - it sounded like a cricket) and upgrade my Series 3 successfully, I'll be getting (evil) Comcast (just until FiOS TV is available here early next year), and once that's all set up, dumping DirecTV completely. A friend at work got Comcast cable cards in this area with zero problems, so I know that works.

The Series 3 is amazing. Even without TTG and MRV, it's what I've been waiting for since the HD Tivo came out. And I swear the HD picture even looks better, if that's possible.

Give up on DirecTV already.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Pulled phone line until problems are fixed


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

wbrault said:


> as this is nothing new. i called directv and they said it will be rolling out until the 19th of Oct and she said that if I do not get it by then to call back and they will do whatever.


If this is true, and we all know how much you can trust D* CSRs..., it's great news. I was about to stop forcing daily calls for several weeks...  Now I will keep on doing it daily or more often to see what I get.

I wish someone would verify the zip code vs. access card story, as many folks are still reporting where they are, and AFAIK, that's irrelevant, since the card seems to be the controlling factor (especially since someone right near me has the upgrade (zip 20151 vs 20152)).

I still think D* marketing would upgrade the 'older' units from 2004 first based on the card ID, but what do we know abut their logic, and that's expecting too much.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

im also in NJ, still have yet to see 6.3 on any of my 2 HR10's..

and the zip codes, they mean nothing.. people in xxxxx with 2 HR10-250's report one with 6.3 and the other still on 3.1.5 for days/weeks..

if it had anything to do with zip, all thier HR10's would have 6.3 at the same time..


i really dont understand why this upgrade is taking so long.. i mean we all waited... to wait...

btw both my HR10's have a message saying the 6.3 update is coming soon. are constantly hooked up to a phone line, and both unhacked..


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

Did anyone get the update today?


----------



## alv (May 6, 2004)

Add me to the pulled phone cord crowd.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Unplugged and all is well, going on two weeks. 
I want my 6.4...


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

I can verify zip code has nothing to do with this, I have 2 units, one is older and owned, it got the update on the 28th of sept. My newer leased unit on the same phone line is still on 3.1.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

I have decided to *not* to get the update. With all the complaints I'm seeing, I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## thebishman (Aug 20, 2005)

No luck on two machines at 666XX

(apparently the 'Devil' hasn't made Directv do it yet!!). LOL
Bish


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

I am concerned about the problems posted with 6.3. However, I have decided to leave my units plugged in. If 6.3 screws up my machines, I have recourse to get replacements. If I stay with 3.1, I will be stuck with slow units. Worst case scenario, they'll upgrade me to HR20's


----------



## Skyhawk (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm in 60614, near north side Chicago. I called customer retention Sunday afternoon to find out why I hadn't gotten 6.3a, since I had a message on Sept. 19th that I would get 6.3a on Oct 4th. Nice lady on D's end looked up my account and said I was now scheduled for Oct  . 19th. Who knows if or when I will receive 6.3a.


----------



## LionsAholic (Jul 14, 2006)

The Phone line is offically unplugged! I'll wait until I start seeing posts regarding DD audio fixes and recording issues resolved. My unit has been mostly flawless (knock on wood) with the occasional reboot (1-2) in 5-6 months. I've never had audio dropouts or partial recordings OTA or otherwise. Still plodding along on 3.1.5f.


----------



## coondogg97 (Sep 19, 2004)

LionsAholic said:


> The Phone line is offically unplugged! I'll wait until I start seeing posts regarding DD audio fixes and recording issues resolved. My unit has been mostly flawless (knock on wood) with the occasional reboot (1-2) in 5-6 months. I've never had audio dropouts or partial recordings OTA or otherwise. Still plodding along on 3.1.5f.


Thats a good call Lion.. I just tried to force the update today and I was bitter I didn't get it. I came on here and read about the DD issues and I am leaving the phone line unplugged. The only thing I am really missing are the folder groupings, like I have on my other TiVos.. I will wait until all is well..

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

Skyhawk said:


> I'm in 60614, near north side Chicago. I called customer retention Sunday afternoon to find out why I hadn't gotten 6.3a, since I had a message on Sept. 19th that I would get 6.3a on Oct 4th. Nice lady on D's end looked up my account and said I was now scheduled for Oct  . 19th. Who knows if or when I will receive 6.3a.


Maybe I got a different message (or maybe I just didn't read thoroughly) but I dont remember reading a specific date in the message I received. All it said was that is was coming soon. I would be interested in hearing from others as to whether they received a message with a specific date or not.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

So is it safe to say that nobody has received the update since October 4th? 

And safe to assume nobody will until October 19th (we hope)?


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

tase2 said:


> So is it safe to say that nobody has received the update since October 4th?
> 
> And safe to assume nobody will until October 19th (we hope)?


Not yet. There are a few folks over in the release watch thread that reported after Oct 4th, as well as over at dbs talk. I'm still getting a big middle finger every time I force a call.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

vtfan99 said:


> Not yet. There are a few folks over in the release watch thread that reported after Oct 4th, as well as over at dbs talk. I'm still getting a big middle finger every time I force a call.


  I should have read up. I was hoping I would not need to check everyday, but alas I still will.


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Two HD Tivos...no updates... wow... Soon I hope!

SJ


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

tase2 said:


> I should have read up. I was hoping I would not need to check everyday, but alas I still will.


It sucks doesn't it? Having to check everyday...just to hear that one or two posters got the update, while we're still sitting here with JACK SQUAT!. Now...I'm off to my van down by the river.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

LionsAholic said:


> The Phone line is offically unplugged! I'll wait until I start seeing posts regarding DD audio fixes and recording issues resolved. My unit has been mostly flawless (knock on wood) with the occasional reboot (1-2) in 5-6 months. I've never had audio dropouts or partial recordings OTA or otherwise. Still plodding along on 3.1.5f.


That's my plan too! I hope they fix this stuff soon though. I need my folders and SPEED!


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

I think they have stopped sending it out. Noone has gotten the update for awhile. :down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jelly_bean said:


> I think they have stopped sending it out. Noone has gotten the update for awhile. :down: :down: :down: :down:


some people on other forums have reported getting it...but they have been few in numbers...I think they slowed the pace considerably...


----------



## ericlovestivo (Sep 25, 2001)

Some insight into when new serial numbers get triggered...

I am a forcing daily call addict; I'll admit it. So I forced many calls on this same unit a few times yesterday, probably three or four after 1pm ET including one at 9pm. So one call this morning at 8am did the trick. That must mean that new numbers are sent out in the middle of the night and only one call will do it. Keep the faith.


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 18, 2006)

I think they are updating a lot more units per day. Many reports of being updated. I finally got mine today and everything is working great. Nice to have folders back


----------



## SubMan337 (May 31, 2004)

Nothin' here either 344XX north of Tampa Bay

DanO
----------------------------------
unhacked HR10-250
Samsung SIR-S4120
Samsung LN-4092D 40" LCD TV
Lite-On 160 GB DVD Recorder


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Still loveless in 064xx


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

No joy in Mudville!


----------



## bradfjoh (Oct 19, 2005)

Just got it last night. I forced a call at 10:19p PST and went to bed thinking it won't work it hasn't every other nigth that I've forced a call.. .Woke up this morning to force another call and noticed the screen to force a call was a bit different. 

No problems so far -- it's only been about a half hour though 

I'm in Tempe with an unhacked box.


----------



## raiderguy8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nothing yet here in 45429 land.


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, here it is, a week after I posted in this thread, and guess what? STILL NO 6.3  :down: I'm so darned fed up with this crap. But on the bright side, my HR20 is working great! Sure can't wait till OTA is activated so I can replace this POS HR10 with another HR20.


----------



## raiderguy8 (Apr 24, 2006)

raiderguy8 said:


> Nothing yet here in 45429 land.


I went home last night and forced a call and I got the update. No audio dropouts that Ive noticed so far.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

19xxx got it on my old machine but not new. (go away 2 days and voila) So i guess i can still techincally post to the thread 

now we have to get used to one fast and one slow machine...


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

My newer unit got the update but still noting on the older one. One strange thing: I have not been able to force a call on the one w/o the update. It says that it is "updating" and I cannot test or make a daily call. It has been this way for better than a week.

It sometimes says that the service is not responding when it makes its daily call, but it says a service update has completed. I have rebooted, but no change.

Any ideas?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

AJ - Reboot the box. It sometimes gets stuck. That will clear it.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Rebooting does not help.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

got my 1st OTA audio drop out this AM...wasnt the multipath or usual drop out problems i've had before 6.3....i'm well aware of what they look like....let's hope it was a 1 time deal.

edit to add this is fox


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

newsposter said:


> got my 1st OTA audio drop out this AM...wasnt the multipath or usual drop out problems i've had before 6.3....i'm well aware of what they look like....let's hope it was a 1 time deal.


I was hoping the OTA dropouts were just a 1 time deal, but not so. Had them all night watching FOX Mets-Cards game. I found that when I switched channels between OTA and D* local-29 it would decrease the dropouts SOMETIMES! Its like the OTA loses sync or something.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> got my 1st OTA audio drop out this AM...wasnt the multipath or usual drop out problems i've had before 6.3....i'm well aware of what they look like....let's hope it was a 1 time deal.


Just Fox?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm watching CW from last night now...and it's perfect..... except 1x FF wouldn't work on last night CW OTA. It freezes when you do 1x FF but 2 and 3x work..unplugged the 2nd receiver to prevent this problem


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

whsbuss:

I too have problems with OTA 29-1. I use 88 FOXE for programming. At least where I live in the city, the OTA signal is weak or non-existant.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

sigh. No joy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

SleepyBob said:


> sigh. No joy.


I'm still batting 0 for 3...


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

tase2 said:


> So is it safe to say that nobody has received the update since October 4th?
> 
> And safe to assume nobody will until October 19th (we hope)?


One of the guys that works with me got it last night.


----------



## trehutch (Jan 24, 2004)

My family room unit got the update on Saturday morning after I forced a call. My bedroom one still doesn't have the update. Be careful what you wish for because the audio drop out is for real. I kept wondering why the heck am I getting audio dropouts and a brief picture pixelization. It is mainly on the FOX OTA signal. I look at the signal strength and it is at 92. At least we are all in the same boat that Directv cast us out in. I can deal with it, just annoying, my wife will be another story once she witnesses . It is the worst on the FOX OTA but I have noticed it on the NBC OTA as well just not as bad.


----------



## wrightwing (Oct 17, 2006)

Been lurking for awhile, since I 'leased' an hr10-250 in june. Got the update this afternoon. I didn't get to play with it, had to go back to work.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Still no love here... I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I'll be calling D* on the 20th to remind them I'm here.


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

No love here either, although a friend in the same zipcode got his yesterday (bastard!).

We ought to have a contest to see who gets the update last! Looks like those of us in this thread are all good candidates.

Brian


----------



## McleodMt (Oct 17, 2006)

I know I'm in the south and everything runs a bit slower here so that may be the reason for no update yet.  

Zip 38XXX


----------



## grins (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for still posting, folks. I'm still without in 60048, and am feeling mightily abused!


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

No update for me either. I was pretty confident that I would be one of the last to get it...seems I was correct.


----------



## Maik (Jul 23, 2002)

No update here either.


----------



## bsgoren (Jan 3, 2005)

I forced 2 calls last night and nothing. Then, I forced another call this morning, and voilla...finally got 6.3a (of course 1 day before the final update day - 10/19/06  )!  I guess I may not actually be the last person to receive the update afterall.  All is well...folders, increased speed (I actually switched my guide back to the grid guide...for now anyway). All I had to do was reset my channels I receive and my favorite channels and dolby digital output. Everything else seems fine for now. :up:


----------



## jeffstra (Oct 16, 2006)

bsgoren said:


> I guess I may not actually be the last person to receive the update afterall. :up:


No, that would be me.

Box called last night and no update.


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Early adopter and still no update in Chicago.


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

BGLeduc said:


> No love here either, although a friend in the same zipcode got his yesterday (bastard!).
> 
> We ought to have a contest to see who gets the update last! Looks like those of us in this thread are all good candidates.
> 
> Brian


Sorry, but I am now offically out of the running for "last man updated". Forced call this morning did the deed.

Brian


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

No joy here either, folks! We're not alone..........


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

finally some lovin in jersey! got it last night...


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

bsgoren said:


> I forced 2 calls last night and nothing.


After the 1st call does nothing what are the additional calls supposed to do? Has anyone forced XX calls and triggered the update?


----------



## SoonerDoc (Sep 2, 2002)

still nothing....got one of the earliest in june 2004


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

The curse of being an early adopter! Why service your most loyal customers?!


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

I forced a daily call this morning before work but it was too darn succesfull!  I love it when it does the loading data/preparing data thing to tease you.

Maybe tomorrow will be the day. 

Everyone supposedly should be authorized by tomorrow morning, right? This is quite a controlled release, isn't it? Going down to the wire...Ok. I guess I'm in the control group or something.

Next question, should I change my OTA SPs on FOX to D* to prevent audio drops?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

trehutch said:


> ...Be careful what you wish for because the audio drop out is for real. I kept wondering why the heck am I getting audio dropouts and a brief picture pixelization...I can deal with it, just annoying, my wife will be another story once she witnesses ...


Guys, please stop pining away for this up rev. You REALLY DON'T want it. The dropouts alone make it really not worth it, not to mention the other lockup problems. Trehutch's post is a cautionary tale, and should be the watchword for all of us.

Other than complain directly to Tivo and post in the 6.3 problems threads, about the best we can do is sit and ride it out, hoping that they fix it and soon, because the bottom-line fact of the matter is that 6.3/6.3a absolutely has broken more than it has improved or fixed. The speed and folders are nice, but consistent performance and the security of knowing that your recordings will be there is a lot nicer. Believe me, it is.

I find it somewhat ironic that there is one camp who wishes they had 6.3a and another camp who has pulled the phone cord to prevent getting the up rev. Many are discussing methods to back rev to 3.1.

So instead of wishing lets all just wait and see what happens. The good news is that we now know we have not been abandoned, and that Tivo has at a minimum the good intention of improving the HR10 system software. The qualified success rate is the only thing in question.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> Guys, please stop pining away for this up rev. You REALLY DON'T want it. The dropouts alone make it really not worth it, not to mention the other lockup problems. Trehutch's post is a cautionary tale, and should be the watchword for all of us.
> 
> Other than complain directly to Tivo and post in the 6.3 problems threads, about the best we can do is sit and ride it out, hoping that they fix it and soon, because the bottom-line fact of the matter is that 6.3/6.3a absolutely has broken more than it has improved or fixed. The speed and folders are nice, but consistent performance and the security of knowing that your recordings will be there is a lot nicer. Believe me, it is.
> 
> ...


Well not everyone is experiencing problems. I have had it for over a week no with no issues.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I agree with TyroneShoes except that all of our communication and the ultimate responsibility is with DirecTV, who contracts the software development to TiVo.

That said, there is no doubt in my mind that TiVo themselves want to be on top of this. Past performance (i.e., when the HR10-250 was brand new and had some bugs, including audio dropouts only on HDNet) suggests that TiVo might be more interested in fixing the problems than DirecTV, but we only really know what limited information is passed along to us through DirecTV.

I have 6.3 on one unit and I wish I did not. I have unplugged the telephone connection for the unit that is still on 3.1.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

sdchrgrboy said:


> Well not everyone is experiencing problems. I have had it for over a week no with no issues.


That's somewhat beside the point. I have never been shot, either, but I don't want everyone on the subway to have a sidearm. Anecdotal evidence of no apparent problems over a very short time is virtually meaningless. Apparent problems or not, it's broken, and you and everyone else who has it has the problem, lurking right there in your HR10, waiting to strike. Post back when it rears its ugly head.


----------



## TheSlacker (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine did a daily call yesterday afternoon. I checked it last evening and got the message "Pending Restart". Took about 20 minutes to do the update. So far, so good.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Budget_HT said:


> I agree with TyroneShoes except that all of our communication and the ultimate responsibility is with DirecTV, who contracts the software development to TiVo...


To be most effective, we should target both. Tivo needs pressure directly, as well as any pressure DTV can exert on them by diverting our complaints to them.

DTV does hold some responsibility in this because they vetted the up rev. But they are otherwise powerless to fix it, and they are somewhat motivated to not want to see Tivo fix this, because it makes Tivo look bad and the DTV DVR look good by comparison(which would otherwise be impossible).

Only the Tivo software engineering division can fix it. And they are who is ultimately responsible. DTV forwards about $1.25 per sub per month to Tivo for the Tivo DVR service, with the expectation that the software will not be compromised. They have to make good on that agreement or risk a lawsuit from DTV, and they also have to risk a class-action suit directly from us.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> To be most effective, we should target both. Tivo needs pressure directly, as well as any pressure DTV can exert on them by diverting our complaints to them.
> 
> DTV does hold some responsibility in this because they vetted the up rev. But they are otherwise powerless to fix it, and they are somewhat motivated to not want to see Tivo fix this, because it makes Tivo look bad and the DTV DVR look good by comparison(which would otherwise be impossible).
> 
> Only the Tivo software engineering division can fix it. And they are who is ultimately responsible. DTV forwards about $1.25 per sub per month to Tivo for the Tivo DVR service, with the expectation that the software will not be compromised. They have to make good on that agreement or risk a lawsuit from DTV, and they also have to risk a class-action suit directly from us.


Only TiVo can fix it, but only DirecTV can authorize them to.

Years ago, the DirecTiVo units were the direct responsibility of TiVo. When I bought my first series 1 DirecTiVo, I paid TiVo directly for a lifetime subscription. I participated twice with TiVo as a Beta tester for software upgrades to the DirecTiVo. The daily calls went to directly TiVo, not to/through DirecTV.

At some point later, long before the HR10-250 was born, DirecTV took over all of the billing, direct user support, and everything to do with customer service, including testing and delivery of software releases. Our lifetime subscriptions were modified from attached to the purchased box to all-inclusive of any DirecTiVo's on the DirecTV account for the life of the account.

DirecTV sells the boxes and the service and has exclusive control over everything to do with the product and services.

So yes, TiVo is the only entity that has the capability to fix the software. But DirecTV is the only entity that can order those fixes and get them delivered to our HD TiVo's.

If we had insider information, I suspect we would find that TiVo is more concerned about resolving our 6.3 problems than DirecTV is.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> That's somewhat beside the point. I have never been shot, either, but I don't want everyone on the subway to have a sidearm. Anecdotal evidence of no apparent problems over a very short time is virtually meaningless. Apparent problems or not, it's broken, and you and everyone else who has it has the problem, lurking right there in your HR10, waiting to strike. Post back when it rears its ugly head.


whatever. the consensus seems to be that the majority of people posting problems are with fox ota. I dont use fox ota. so logic would dictate that I probably wont see any problems.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

sdchrgrboy said:


> whatever. the consensus seems to be that the majority of people posting problems are with fox ota. I dont use fox ota. so logic would dictate that I probably wont see any problems.


I was bitten hard by the audio dropout issue and have reverted back to 3.1. In my limited time with 6.3a, I saw the issue on FOX OTA only...but saw it bad enough to decide that the speed just wasn't worth it.

If, like you, I never watched FOX OTA, I _might_ consider taking/keeping the upgrade. However, it isn't clear that the problems are limited only to FOX...others have reported the identical issue with other channels.

TyroneShoes is correct: this update has some buggy code in it, possibly not limited to the audio buffering problem. Whether you're interested in betting on the bugs not biting you is a personal decision, of course.

Mine is to unplug the phone until I see a new update.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

got it on 2 out of 3 units last night...

my observations so far are posted here


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Nothing in SwSystem on either of my units. Surprise surprise.

However my Series 3 is wonderful, fast, and has tons more HD than DirecTV. And I'll get updates whenever Tivo releases them, instead of wondering if DIrecTV might bless me with a crippled update that has been improperly tested.

I think I'll stick with the S3.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I can finally drop off this thread.  All three of my boxes have the update, albeit my primary was manually installed. I managed to nuke the last box before it actually restarted (was trying to be clever and outsmarted myself), restored it from a backup made earlier this month and got the "Pending Restart" again when I called in. So I guess I have had the slices on that box for at least a week.


----------



## mwinn (Oct 15, 2001)

Got it on the 17th. No more forced calls


----------



## kevin80302 (Feb 11, 2006)

About a 2 weeks ago the TERRIBLE slowness of the guide caused me to almost dump my HDtivo. I have 3 coax's coming into my house and I had 2 on the HD and 1 on an SD. I swapped 1 over to the SD tivo and WOW the HD tivo got faster? Is this normal? Is it the dual HD signals really slowing it down? 

A few days ago I was convinced the HD tivo was fast enough so I put the 2nd coax back into it... bummer SLOW again. 

I have been making daily/hourly calls for weeks... doing manual restarts.... powering off.. and still no 6.3. I got ticked off and did a clear and delete everything so I'll report back in a few hours whether that helped.

K.


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

I just got off the phone with D* tech support. I have one system that was upgraded and one without.

The first thing they tried, was to instruct me to put in *70, into special dialing instructions to turn off call waiting, then force a call.
Not effective, still 3.15.

On call back, the rep now tells me that I have to wait 48 hours after the 19th because it might take that long "to take".

The rep also told me that the TIVO makes two calls when it makes its daily call.
One call is to D* and the other is to TIVO. They have no control over the tivo call, so they do not know if this call is going through.

Is this true? Does the Directivo make a call to Tivo as well as to DirecTV?
I have never heard this before. It sounded like they were blowing smoke, but I thought I ought to check first before I got too excited.

This is truly a "character building experience" as my mother used to say.

Appreciate the help

Barely KeepingUp.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

Finally got mine today in 97062


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

KeepingUp said:


> The rep also told me that the TIVO makes two calls when it makes its daily call.
> One call is to D* and the other is to TIVO. They have no control over the tivo call, so they do not know if this call is going through.
> 
> Is this true? Does the Directivo make a call to Tivo as well as to DirecTV?
> I have never heard this before. It sounded like they were blowing smoke, but I thought I ought to check first before I got too excited.


It sure looks like it only dials into one number...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

KeepingUp said:


> Is this true? Does the Directivo make a call to Tivo as well as to DirecTV?


definitely. If you would keep the line unplugged, and then try to do PPV after a few months, it wouldnt work via remote. Even if you forced a call, it wouldn't clear out because you can't force a DTV call. And i have no idea how often it calls out except that if i leave the line plugged in overnight, i can do ppv via remote again because it's phoned home.


----------



## KeepingUp (Jan 10, 2005)

I understand the call to DirecTV. Handles PPV etc.

What I had never heard before was that there was a second call to TIVO. ?????


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yes you are seeing the tivo phone number on your machine...i believe the DTV one is a toll free number and thus isnt changed when you move.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

newsposter said:


> ...you can't force a DTV call....


I dont know if I believe this. If I understand correctly, D* is the one who "authorizes" ths install of the update. So, if I can't force a D* call, then why did I get "authorization" after forcing a call this morning?


----------



## 8297537 (Jun 4, 2005)

Finally feeling the love in MD (207**). I forced 4 calls on Saturday:

9:45 AM  Successful
2:53 PM  Successful
8:37 PM  Successful
11:07 PM  Pending Restart

This would indicate some sort of automated upgrade triggering process because I dont think there's some guy at D* entering eligible access card numbers or zip codes or whatever on a Saturday night.

Funny thing is, after forcing calls at least twice a day for the last month, Ive decided to let the unit restart on its own at 2 AM and Ill check out the results when I get up in the morning. Im not at all happy with having to wait this long to get the upgrade. Im really hoping that I dont have to deal with any of the audio dropout problems.


----------



## dturturro (Feb 1, 2002)

when do you see the "pending restart" message? At power up or do you have to go to messages and setup?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

Bodie said:


> It sure looks like it only dials into one number...


Remember dialup Internet connections? One number.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> Nothing in SwSystem on either of my units. Surprise surprise.
> 
> However my Series 3 is wonderful, fast, and has tons more HD than DirecTV. And I'll get updates whenever Tivo releases them, instead of wondering if DIrecTV might bless me with a crippled update that has been improperly tested.
> 
> I think I'll stick with the S3.


Unfortunately, you have to pay, and pay, and pay with the S3. Including the TiVo S3 for $800, you have to pay what, $16/month? that's another $200 or about a grand for the first year--on top of what you pay for cable and renting two cable cards.

I have the update, and it isn't "crippled" on my two machines. I don't doubt there are issues for some, but I'm sure they will be fixed in due course. I never had any great problem with the speed of the old software, but there is no question that 6.3a has greatly improved the speed.

The only way I could use TiVo S3 is to subscribe to Comcast. They just took over the TWC franchise where my parents live and increased the monthly fees for their existing service from $41/month to $67/month. Sorry, but that's robbery. :down:


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

ShiningBengal said:


> Unfortunately, you have to pay, and pay, and pay with the S3. Including the TiVo S3 for $800, you have to pay what, $16/month? that's another $200 or about a grand for the first year--on top of what you pay for cable and renting two cable cards.


Indeed. At this point it's an expensive proposition, especially for those who don't have a lifetime subscription to swap to the S3. I think there's an offer on a 3-yr prepaid sub that drops the monthly cost to $10 or so...but there's still the cable card fee. So it is generally going to be more expensive per month than renting the cable/FIOS DVR, in addition to the sunk hardware cost.

It may sell to Tivo fans who are upgrading, but it's going to a a tough sell to new customers--at least to those for who are at all price sensitive. I don't know that it's better enough for most folks to justify the additional costs over the cable/FIOS DVR's.

The S3 also is working through its own set of bugs, and there are legitimate concerns about the (lack of) commitment of the cable/fiber companies to cablecard technology. They'll support them to the extent they're required to, but most don't appear to exactly be embracing the S3.

All that said, I do hope it succeeds, and I am still considering purchasing one if I decide to leave D* at the end of my current commitment. But it's not a simple choice.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

The cost difference between S3 on cable versus HD and SD DirecTiVo's really shows when you consider multiple units. I have 2 HD and 2 SD units. Many folks have more. 

I have Lifetime TiVo/DVR service from DirecTV, so I save $6 right there. If I were to go all-digital TiVo using S3s and Comcast, I would need 4 S3s and 8 cable cards. I don't even bother to do the math.

The sad news is that eventually I will have to make some change to get DirecTV MPEG-4 channels. But since most of our HD recording today is on OTA channels, I think I will probably just add an HR20-700 non-TiVo unit and grin and bear it for MPEG-4 stuff on national channels.


----------



## alv (May 6, 2004)

I had pulled the phone cord to prevent 6.3a from coming before I went on a business trip. It was here when I returned.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

alv said:


> I had pulled the phone cord to prevent 6.3a from coming before I went on a business trip. It was here when I returned.


Huh?

How did that happen? I am confused!


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

alv said:


> I had pulled the phone cord to prevent 6.3a from coming before I went on a business trip. It was here when I returned.


How long was the phone unplugged?

I asked in another forum-I can't imagine that I am the only one in this forum that has never had the phone plugged in. Yet everybody still at least manages to get the 6.3 slices.

I have been given different directions on how to make it happen, but why would they not load over the sat?

Right, there are folks that have received the 6.3 slices without forcing a call, adding scripts, and other ways.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

vtfan99 said:


> I dont know if I believe this. If I understand correctly, D* is the one who "authorizes" ths install of the update. So, if I can't force a D* call, then why did I get "authorization" after forcing a call this morning?


We are talking about 2 different things. The 'DirecTV call' mentioned above is the call that is associated with PPV etc and can not be forced. The 'daily' call (actually every few days) is a separate call and is the one that authorizes the update.


----------



## 8297537 (Jun 4, 2005)

dturturro said:


> when do you see the "pending restart" message? At power up or do you have to go to messages and setup?


No...not at power up. You'll see 'Pending Restart' instead of 'Successful' on the messages and setup phone screen at the completion of a forced call.


----------



## 8297537 (Jun 4, 2005)

8297537 said:


> Im really hoping that I dont have to deal with any of the audio dropout problems.


I'm watching FOX (football) OTA and the audio dropout party is in full swing! This needs fixing real soon. For me it is now officially annoying. I'm still happy to have 6.3a Though!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

had the audio drop out on Fox as well... 

one unit that got the upgrade lost the NFL sunday ticket...had to do a reboot and call the CSR to get it re-activated...wasted the first 45 minutes of the 1 PM games getting it right


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

ShiningBengal said:


> Remember dialup Internet connections? One number.


Unfortunately, yes... but even when connecting, it goes through connecting, configuring and downloading 1 time each, not once each for D* and Tivo as would be expected. I guess I should have emphasized that over the single number bit.

The poster said that D* has no control over the calls in to Tivo, so if it was a call and D* was acting like an ISP, they would know about the 'calls' to Tivo over their network.


----------

